# Sunday Butt



## Oakums (Feb 7, 2021)

10 hrs 183 degrees in and this butt has a good bark going. Looking forward to sharing this great snack on great day in Phoenix @ 72 degrees. Couldn’t ask for any better weather and smoked meat.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 7, 2021)

That's looking pretty good!!
Envious--Minus 40 here this morning.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

Thats one pretty butt you got there...LOL!  34 balmy degrees here in beautiful Memphis,TN
Jim


----------



## Oakums (Feb 7, 2021)

Too brutally cold for me  I’m just a desert rat smoking under the valley of the sun.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice looking smoke going! Yum. What you going to have with it?


----------



## Oakums (Feb 7, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Thats one pretty butt you got there...LOL!  34 balmy degrees here in beautiful Memphis,TN
> Jim


Ouch that’s chilly. I lived in Collierville for three years. Loved the Memphis food. Best city for food I’ve been in. The BBQ is just so plentiful and amazing. Didn’t start smoking till I got back to Phoenix. What a shame. I could have learned a bunch from y’all.


----------



## Oakums (Feb 7, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> Nice looking smoke going! Yum. What you going to have with it?


Grilled asparagus beans and potatoes.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

You and 

 sawhorseray
 got that great AZ weather right now. 
Jim


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

O
 Oakums
 Yep! Even the gas stations here in Memphis makes some great food. 
Jim


----------

